# Moving on



## al0ne (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I posted a thread a few months ago telling you all how my relationship was at a breaking point and didn´t know what to do...

Thank you all for your comments and advice!

And yes, we have separated...it´s been 3 months of hell but I can now start to say that it was the right thing to do...we wanted different things, I was at a more mature level and wanted to really concentrate on taking our family forward whilst he panicked, started going out again and come home the day after as well as being evasive every time he was at home with me and our two boys...

He took the decision to leave and it has been very painful as I thought we could have talked things through for the kids sake before he moved out...he didn´t want to...until recently...we have started talking a lot more, especially about the relationship and why it went wrong at the end. We are both very clear that we cannot be together....especially now that he´s having this middle life crisis (at 29!!). He has confessed he still loves me, I have said I still love him...where it is going from here? I don´t know...but one thing is certain...I want him around for the children...we have agreed to be amicable for their sake and if we can be friends, great! 

Of course it hurts me I´m not with him...at the end of the end, I thought he was the one...but I´d rather concentrate on me and the children than to worry about what he´s doing or going out with...

So to all of you out there going through separation...be brave! It WILL get better!! I´m sure I´ll still have my down days but today..I feel positive!:smthumbup:


----------



## colour-me-confused (Sep 15, 2010)

I like your post ! ... I'm five months into my separation and it is much the same for me. So, I just wanted to add my positivity to yours for others. It really does get better! In the first couple months I would have said it was like the world ending ... but I laugh and smile and feel happiness every single day now. Do I ever feel sad? Yes! Of course I do. But every day its a little less ... and I can tell you honestly that, even when its a divorce not of your own choosing, eventually it gets better! 
As al0ne said .... be brave! It's going to be all right


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Im in the middle of meditation as we speak.... Its only been a month so I feel I have been rushed through this whole process....I hope to be in your happy shoes soon because having to go through all this now, and with the holidays has been such an emotional dagger to me right now....I'm glad you are both seeing great light after all this and can't wait to join you one day!


----------



## ~Broken Spirit~ (Sep 7, 2010)

This is a great post and I'm very happy that things are starting to work out for you. You will still have your down days but there will soon come a time when you will notice the good days far out weight the bad days. I wish all the best for you!


----------

